# Goat in labor 11 hours?



## Suziq324 (Feb 13, 2013)

I have a doe that is a FF and she has been showing signs of labor since about 7:00 pm last night. She has bloody mucous coming out and she has been having contractions. As of 6:00 am this morning no babies. She is eating and acting sweet and social just like she always does. When do I need to call for help?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Go in and check, see if you can find two front feet (one a bit behind the other) and a head behind that, or two upside down feet (hinds) connected to some hocks. Anything else is incorrect presentation and needs to be carefully adjusted. If you have to bring feet forward, cup your hand around the hoof (to protect the dam from them) one at a time and gently pull forward. If the baby is coming out hind feet first, be mindful of the umbilical cord and and getting the face cleared ASAP as once the cord severs it causes the baby to start breathing. 

Has she been pushing at all? 

How much blood?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Since you are new, we don't know how new to goats you are. A bloody show can also be something as simple as her mucous plug is lost. She can go into real labor tomorrow or next week. How full is her udder. Can you post a photo of her from her rear end? Can you fit some fingers in her vulva? Is she really in labor of just at the end of her pregnancy. All does paw the ground when heavy bred, all does have braxton hicks contractions at the very end. All does lose their mucous plug at the very end. But she would have a tight shinning udder, she would have zero ligaments and if she was in labor pushing for 11 hours she would not be perky, she would be exhausted. Vicki


----------



## Suziq324 (Feb 13, 2013)

I am not at home unfortunately I had to go in to work. I will have my husband take some pictures so that I can post them for you. I am new but not teribly new. We had kids last year and I have seen a doe in labor before. I have also had puppies and lambs. Here are some of the things that I have witnessed with her over the course of last night to this morning. She was breathing heavy and laying down and contracting. There was visable contracting of the vulva (opening) while she was contracting in a laying down position. her tail is still pointed down. The was more of a liuid blood coming out this morning where last night it was more of a mucous. There are still no babies. At this point I would say that she has been in active labor for over 12 hours. I know this can't be good. I'm afriad that we have already lost the baby(ies). I just don't want to lose her too. She is the darling of my 7 year old daughter and it would crush her to lose her this way.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I recommend you go ahead and call the vet right away if you can't be there and check what's going on.


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

The only time I've seen true liquid blood coming from a pregnant doe, they either have already kidded or there's dead kids. I'd call a vet.


----------



## Suziq324 (Feb 13, 2013)

The last time I called out the vet I almost ended up divorced because my husband was angry about the cost and I had to make a decision to put down a doe that had broken her leg at the hock. Is there anything that you can suggest that I try as a last ditch effort to avoid calling the vet. I just don't know if I can go through that again.


----------



## Suziq324 (Feb 13, 2013)

I have pictures but I don't know to upload them here. Can you please let me know how to do it?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Just be prepared to possibly put her down then. Does your husband have a gun? You need a painless way to do that available to you. Should have at all times actually to prevent suffering. You can also cut the jugular to bleed out, make the cut with a razor or scalpel and it does t really hurt. Bleeding doesn't hurt.

Upload your pictures to photobucket. It will give you a link that start [img to use. Just paste that into the message.


----------



## Suziq324 (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, sure she hasn't already given birth? How big of a pen is she in? Was her belly bigger before?

"Hug" her right in front of the udder, and gently bump up into her belly a little. Do you feel babies? They will feel like bones. A firmish lump is placenta. Also, you can check the canal by putting a couple fingers in there. 

She looks like she's already kidded to me.


----------



## Suziq324 (Feb 13, 2013)

The pen is maybe 24 by 30 feet and it's just her and her brother who is wethered. There were no kids anywhere in the pen. She was a little bigger than that and I can see where she is sunk in a little in front of her hips. My 16 year old is on her way home from school now to check on her. I will pass on the direction to her. I was thinking the same thing (it does look like she already kidded) and thats why I was worried about her. She is on the large size even though she's young so I didn't think that the baby was too big, but maybe was presenting the wrong way. Thank you all so much for your help. I don't know hat I'd be doing right now without your info and support.


----------



## Suziq324 (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't have a gun at home, but we do have banamine and needles.


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

After my does kid, their vulva normally looks more swollen than that. I'd try to feel around inside of her to see if she may be dilated and have a badly presented kid.


----------



## Suziq324 (Feb 13, 2013)

So, final update. We had the vet out and the kid was too big. He was already and had to be pulled out. Mama is doing fine but has some swelling and nerve bruising but she should be okay. Thank you all for your input. It really help make the decisions easier.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry this happened to you. I know how disappointing that is. My first doe, she had a large buckling, presented poorly, that we lost. It is sad, but it happens. Glad the doe is doing ok. Did the vet give her a uterine flush? Just keep an eye on her. I am assuming you will milk her, yes?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

How is your doe doing?


----------

